# Can I still access an audio of Samson and Delilah from ROH 2022 ?



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I am curious about the production of Samson and Delilah from Royal opera house in London 2022. Many people from my lecture group have seen and discussed it, while I live miles away.
Turns out, I missed 2 radio broadcasts already:








Your WRTI opera schedule for summer 2022


Opera lovers, rejoice! Here's the summer lineup for operas on WRTI, every Saturday at 1 PM. Warm up for the weekly broadcast with Classical Host Mark Pinto and his show, Overture, Saturdays at noon.




www.wrti.org












BBC Radio 3 - Opera on 3, Saint-Saëns's Samson et Dalila


Antonio Pappano conducts tenor SeokJong Baek and mezzo Elīna Garanča in the title roles.




www.bbc.co.uk




Can I still access it somewhere ? Or do you know about a different broadcast that is coming yet ?


----------

